# Where do you work????.....with pictures!



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

Love every minute of it


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks fun!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's one from a few years ago... At work, "Putting Warheads on Foreheads"....


----------



## Thermodude (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm a reliability engineer, vibration analysis, ultrasonic flaw detection, thermal imaging...ect. I work for an Argentine company and I travel a lot. Pretty much all of my job sights don't allow photos.


----------



## USAFtacFANAC (Nov 8, 2013)

My office has engines and wings ha


----------



## trx63 (May 3, 2010)

This is my winter job. I'm a mechanic and de-icer. In the summer I work at a motorcycle service shop.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ud8LhzdZ4_s


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

My machine shop....well my bosses shop.


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

USAFtacFANAC said:


> View attachment 1862185
> 
> 
> My office has engines and wings ha


I do miss that view, I spent 6 years keeping those bad to the bone herc's in the air.


----------



## Msokol13 (Jul 24, 2005)

Claims adjuster...cars, not boats.


----------



## Wisconsinnate (Jan 1, 2013)

Cranberry marsh. Get to do what I love every day in the out-of-doors.


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

These are great guys thanks for posting....super fun to see what you do!


----------



## Hower08 (Sep 20, 2007)

Jlg industries building heavy equipment skytrak lifts to be exact. Not alloud to take pics inside . Soon to be working for Purina feed hopefully.livestock and deer feed! No dog food lol


----------



## Hower08 (Sep 20, 2007)

Forgot to add welder at jlg


----------



## 07commander (Dec 22, 2010)

lazyhubby70 said:


> My machine shop....well my bosses shop.


Cool. Do you get to use it for extra curricular activities?


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Guess what I do?


----------



## RedbeardHD90 (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## IAHoytshooter (Aug 13, 2009)

Go to college at SDSU for wildlife and fisheries and have worked for various state agencies over the past few summers.


----------



## BOWCAPT (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm a fishing guide and this is my office...









And another satisfied customer.....


----------



## mrbillbrown (Sep 30, 2009)

Here's a pic of one of my many offices...


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

Iron ore mine.


----------



## aroslnger (Mar 5, 2013)

mrbillbrown said:


> Here's a pic of one of my many offices...


You remind me of my little brother!!!!! First one in ,and last one out...... :thumbs_up I have so much respect for you people.. Takes a special breed!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

ofashea said:


> Guess what I do?
> 
> View attachment 1862228


Penis pump builder?


----------



## BuckswithBows (Nov 26, 2011)

Wisconsinnate said:


> Cranberry marsh. Get to do what I love every day in the out-of-doors.


That would be a fun.


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

^^^^^^^lmfao!!!!!^^^^^^^^^


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

SD BowHunter said:


> Penis pump builder?


Baaaawwwwwwwwwaaaaa​


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Either in a library, my office, or a classroom: Working full time on my PhD and teaching college English.

Love everything about it! 

Research trip at the Georgia Historical Society:
http://img.tapatalk.com/d/
14/01/25/erura5yv.jpg

William Faulkner's desk at Rowan Oak in Oxford, MS...another research trip.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Time to make the soap, I am the facility manager for Bradford soap co, here is a video of what we do.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1baLzbathvI#t=0


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

City Mechanic. Working on a crap load of snow plows right now:


----------



## smackey (Sep 16, 2012)

SD BowHunter said:


> Penis pump builder?


That's not mine baby, I swear!


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's my view of New Orleans.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

ofashea said:


> Guess what I do?
> 
> View attachment 1862228


Sand Man?

.....or penis pump builder?


----------



## jdhaines32 (Feb 5, 2010)

Elementary and Jr. High School art teacher. Grades 1-8. I also coach the JV baseball team.


----------



## CLB (Oct 2, 2004)

I work for Agriculture and Agri-food Canada. We develop new varieties of wheat and durum. I work in the Biotech lab doing Marker assisted selection. We use genetic markers to select plants for different disease and pest resistance and agronomic traits. 











This is me ( a self portrait, I am also in charge of taking the photos we use for different publications and such)






















































This is Ron DePauw, one of my bosses, he is a world renowned wheat breeder



















Forage research is another branch at the station. Having visitors from different tours stick their hands in one of the fistulated cows is always entertaining


----------



## River rattler (Jul 28, 2013)

I specialize in professional landscaping and population control.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

trx63 said:


> This is my winter job. I'm a mechanic and de-icer. In the summer I work at a motorcycle service shop.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ud8LhzdZ4_s


I used to be a deicing instructor, supervisor and coordinator in the FAA tower for NWA. Before that spend a lot of time in the boom and getting glycol soaked. Actually kind of miss some of it. . . . kind of.


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

I work in my house next to the garage which is also the home bow shop. Note AT is on the tube, with the 2011 bull standing watch overhead.


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

OOPS forgot to rotate,, just rotate head ok.....


----------



## squid77 (Aug 12, 2009)

On the Mississippi river prepping for bat mist netting surveys this past summer. Second biologist to chime in, guess there are a few of us on here.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

squid77 said:


> On the Mississippi river prepping for bat mist netting surveys this past summer. Second biologist to chime in, guess there are a few of us on here.
> View attachment 1862317


you should work at a smile factory,, maybe they will give you a discount,, sorry man I coulden't pass it up LOL


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## emaisch1080 (Mar 2, 2013)

Lineman for electric company


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

07commander said:


> Cool. Do you get to use it for extra curricular activities?


Maybe a few....ask forgiveness not permission right?


----------



## DIYArchery (Dec 23, 2013)

Diesel Mechanic


----------



## squid77 (Aug 12, 2009)

buckeyboy said:


> you should work at a smile factory,, maybe they will give you a discount,, sorry man I coulden't pass it up LOL


Lol, it was in upper 90's, mosquitoes were unreal, and had just setup mist nets, but even though I'm not smiling wouldnt trade my job for another one!


----------



## The Sentinel (Mar 28, 2010)

Kentucky State Penitentiary and am quite possibly the lowest paid poster so far. Woohoo


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

USAFtacFANAC said:


> View attachment 1862185
> 
> 
> My office has engines and wings ha


Wheels up feet up huh load! I buillt that CDS you push out!!!


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

We were actually under attack but I had to get a cool pic of me in a FOB deep in Afghanistan.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

The Sentinel said:


> Kentucky State Penitentiary and am quite possibly the lowest paid poster so far. Woohoo


Ha its BS what you yard walkers earn. Risking exposer to Hep, HIV and the shank to keep arsholes away from everyone else!


----------



## dkecoleman (Nov 9, 2012)

Sure is a lot of flight line guys here, at least we are not Finance


----------



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

I am a contract operator for a oil company in western saskatchewan.. Get to be outside everyday so I can't complain..


----------



## dkecoleman (Nov 9, 2012)

The Sentinel said:


> Kentucky State Penitentiary and am quite possibly the lowest paid poster so far. Woohoo


Good to see someone from western kentucky here, I'm from Princeton, can't wait to get back closer to home


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

All over the US.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well I am retired 12 years now but getting there after High School I
spent 5 years active in the Navy as a medic & 2 of those attached to the Marines (nam era) then 3 years Army reserves after discharge.
Then, 1964 I opened my 1st full time Archery shop/lanes, expanding into a 2nd shop for nearly 20 years (with manager & a couple employees)PLUS working at a Steel Mill at the same time for 32 years total & retiring.
Being in the Military made me appreceiate everything we have & the utmost respect for ANY person who serves. Hard work made it possible for me to enjoy (now starting 58 years) many Bowhunting adventures that most will only dream of.


----------



## Heavy hoyt man (Oct 26, 2013)

I work at John Deere putting the engine in combines. Sorry can't take any pics.


----------



## Bowhunter163 (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

High Voltage!!!


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Equine surgeon


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

nomansland said:


> High Voltage!!!


Buddy of mine does this.........CRAZY!!! I think I would rather run into a fire!


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Miked989 said:


> Buddy of mine does this.........CRAZY!!! I think I would rather run into a fire!


It is the greatest job in the world! Seriously couldn't imagine doing anything else.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

nomansland said:


> It is the greatest job in the world! Seriously couldn't imagine doing anything else.


had a bad experience when I was younger with electricity. don't care for it to much but respect it, heights does not bother me.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Miked989 said:


> had a bad experience when I was younger with electricity. don't care for it to much but respect it


That is understandable. It is extremely dangerous and shouldn't be feared but should be respected.


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

WOW, lotta "sparkie" workers on here.


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

nomansland said:


> That is understandable. It is extremely dangerous and shouldn't be feared but should be respected.


ill put a light switch in or a outlet that's about it, I own a construction company so have employees that can do the heavy stuff...lol


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Miked989 said:


> ill put a light switch in or a outlet that's about it, I own a construction company so have employees that can do the heavy stuff...lol


Hahaha


----------



## emaisch1080 (Mar 2, 2013)

txcookie said:


> View attachment 1862359
> 
> 
> We were actually under attack but I had to get a cool pic of me in a FOB deep in Afghanistan.


Thank you for your service to our country.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

I drive the top pic around the bottom one. Lol. Ok maybe not THAT bad.


----------



## emaisch1080 (Mar 2, 2013)

nomansland said:


>


Same here.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

emaisch1080 said:


> Same here.
> View attachment 1862391


A fellow wide backed cedar monkey!!


----------



## Falcon24 (Jan 15, 2013)

The Sentinel said:


> Kentucky State Penitentiary and am quite possibly the lowest paid poster so far. Woohoo


Nah, a teacher already posted on here - although I did hear Pa paid well. However, you're safe because I'm now here; a teacher in rural Indiana.


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

mez said:


> Equine surgeon


I have forked out tons of money for this service!!!!!


----------



## emaisch1080 (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Littleram (Feb 17, 2007)

My Taxidermy studio


----------



## Msokol13 (Jul 24, 2005)

emaisch1080 said:


> View attachment 1862402


I love this card... Funny thing is the idiot who made it doesn't know the difference between "to" and "too"


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm with the other Overhead lineman, I'll post the pic I walk by every day I go into work.

I love my job, couldn't ask for a better job or guys we work with around the world. 

AKA, ceder monkey lol


----------



## The Sentinel (Mar 28, 2010)

I'll retire at 50 with paid family plan insurance. I tell my self the benefits will come after I leave that sespool.


txcookie said:


> Ha its BS what you yard walkers earn. Risking exposer to Hep, HIV and the shank to keep arsholes away from everyone else!


----------



## kodiakfly (Sep 29, 2013)

MH65D Flight mechanic (I'm the guy up in the helo looking down.)


----------



## tidriver (Dec 25, 2013)

Empire state building


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

Just us guys on Christmas while we were over playing in the sand box while I was still in.







Now I just enjoy being a stay at home dad with this little guy!


----------



## Mikey von (Mar 4, 2012)

2nd grade teacher (not my classroom)


----------



## King Ryan (Dec 28, 2013)

i am one of three bartenders that runs this madhouse (especially crazy during Oktoberfest) in Helen GA


----------



## Hackman61 (Nov 29, 2013)

dkecoleman said:


> Sure is a lot of flight line guys here, at least we are not Finance


Hey, never mess with finance guys. you'll end up with an automatic deduction that you never knew about. I used to be 73C......Finance Specialist.


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

Work the family farm with my Dad. Run 1,500 acres of corn/soybeans and custom finish around 10,000 hogs a year


----------



## capthowdy27 (Oct 23, 2013)

Im a Network Analyst for a Tier 1 auto parts supplier.


----------



## OneLunG (Sep 7, 2010)

My office:




















and includes a few of these....


----------



## Pa archer68 (Jan 8, 2013)

ofashea said:


> Guess what I do?
> 
> View attachment 1862228


Respiratory Therapist or Anesthesiologist


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

My Current Office over Afghanistan....Contractor / Retired USAF


----------



## BOWCAPT (Dec 21, 2010)

King Ryan said:


> i am one of three bartenders that runs this madhouse (especially crazy during Oktoberfest) in Helen GA


I got drunk here a few times.... My mom lives in Haysville.


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

You guys these are all so good! Sure like seeing what everyone does!


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

ofashea said:


> Guess what I do?
> 
> View attachment 1862228


Anesthesiologist?????? That is my guess!


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

mrbillbrown said:


> Here's a pic of one of my many offices...


Yeah Buddy! I don't do it for a living but I get plenty of time around red and white lights. I am a FF1, Ice water rescue specialist and Heavy rescue tech. I love training!


----------



## DiamondRazor (Nov 6, 2013)

Can't post pics but I am in security.


----------



## Bsouthwood (Oct 31, 2013)

Union Boilermaker


----------



## Junglekat (Sep 7, 2006)

I repair or replace ruptured,or leaking natural gas pipelines.Sometime put in new ones.


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

I make corrugated boxes and displays. In fact the company I work for makes the shipping boxes for Matthews bows.


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

*Nissan*

I work at a Nissan production plant where we build the Pathfinder, Rouge, Altima, Maxima, QX60 and Leaf. Great company to work for and even better people to work with. They released what the 2016 Maxima is going to look like last week. Going to be cutting edge and a sweet ride minus the orange paint.


----------



## wmn2 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm a process coach (supervisor) at Ford. We build the focus, CMAX hybrid and Energi, Battery Electric Vehicle, and the Focus ST. Pain in the butt job, but pays great. I run the engine line and suspension lines. 115 people to keep track of.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Great thread...it is amazing all the different types of professionals here on AT that all share the same addiction. I guess my user name kinda gives it away...Scout in the Army. 

I walked mountains in north east Afghanistan for months on end in multiple deployments looking for bad guys and getting into fights. Here is my recon team...an amazing group of people. I am on the far left. 









And of course being a pathfinder...always doing resupply. Here is a pic from a pathfinder course...students on the ground are calling in resupply and we are throwing bundles to them. 









Photography is my hobby and a war is a fantastic place to practice night time film. Here is a picture I took of our mortars throwing it down for some boys on an observation post that the taliban tried to overrun. 









The Air Force and Navy pilots loved getting calls from the us...they knew we would empty every single munition on that aircraft. 173rd Airborne Brigade!


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

TheScOuT said:


> Great thread...it is amazing all the different types of professionals here on AT that all share the same addiction. I guess my user name kinda gives it away...Scout in the Army.
> 
> I walked mountains in north east Afghanistan for months on end in multiple deployments looking for bad guys and getting into fights. Here is my recon team...an amazing group of people. I am on the far left.
> 
> ...


Your sir are a bad ass and those are awesome pics. Thank you for your service!


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

corrections ofc. in anne arundel county, md.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Pa archer68 said:


> Respiratory Therapist or Anesthesiologist


Very nice. You even spelled it correctly.


----------



## Trnr (Apr 15, 2012)

IT/electronics for a prison in TN


----------



## emaisch1080 (Mar 2, 2013)

bowtech2006 said:


> I'm with the other Overhead lineman, I'll post the pic I walk by every day I go into work.
> 
> I love my job, couldn't ask for a better job or guys we work with around the world.
> 
> AKA, ceder monkey lol


I also love being a lineman. I was a climber/arborist for 13 years before I became a lineman. So safe to say were pretty comfortable in a high tree stand.


----------



## Hombre Robusto (Oct 28, 2012)

Lineman here to all my old pics good ones anyways were 35 mm.Transsmission days with the contractors,now a distribution hand at the local co-op.


----------



## redneckromeo (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm a QA Tech for a company called Molex. We make connectors that go into cell phone, computers, cars etc. The best part of my job is my schedule. I'm off almost 200 days a year!


----------



## buckstop515 (Mar 11, 2009)

I work at being retired and keeping the lodge up for my hunters/visitors


----------



## COBowhnter (Nov 1, 2013)

Bend Oregon


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

COBowhnter said:


> View attachment 1862575
> 
> Bend Oregon


What is your job? To post on top beautiful mountains? Lol


----------



## Jesse_l_b (Aug 1, 2012)

I am a licensed sheet metal mechanic. Was lead on this job, its a jail so I probably shouldn't have taken these pics but it was some creative measuring on my part and great installation by me and my men.
































I had to run 13 ducts through those rooms. It was wall to wall ductwork, needless to say I wss none to popular with the other trades that needed to work in there, lol.


----------



## COBowhnter (Nov 1, 2013)

Im also a trainer for ladies like this


----------



## COBowhnter (Nov 1, 2013)

nomansland said:


> What is your job? To post on top beautiful mountains? Lol


Well lets see... Firearms dealer... Professional signing Agent... Trainer.... and I still work for Costco part time after 23 years lol....


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

COBowhnter said:


> Well lets see... Firearms dealer... Professional signing Agent... Trainer.... and I still work for Costco part time after 23 years lol....


Your a jack of all trades. Lol Very cool pic by the way.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

COBowhnter said:


> Im also a trainer for ladies like this
> View attachment 1862594


Those ladies are hardly ladies. Lol


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

redneckromeo said:


> I'm a QA Tech for a company called Molex. We make connectors that go into cell phone, computers, cars etc. The best part of my job is my schedule. I'm off almost 200 days a year!


hey I've used those


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm a Senior Test Technician for an automotive supplier


----------



## Monarchcx (Apr 2, 2008)

Cool thread.


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

tmorelli said:


> All over the US.


This gives me the heeby jeebys just looking at it


----------



## JSETHD (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

Parts manager for Deutz Fahr tractor distribution center


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

Work for my moms family on the farm. Absolutely love being out in the field. Corn, soybeans and hogs in central Illinois. Only thing that stinks is there's not much for deer cover around the majority of what we farm.


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

tmorelli said:


> All over the US.


My brother does that. I always tell him he should take his bow with him and go hunting in some of the places he travels to.


----------



## WildWilt15 (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm a Press operator at one of the biggest stamping companies in Michigan we supply OEM parts to all the major Motor companies.


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nothing really to post other than I'm a Systems Administrator. And administer software to our enterprise of over 5k desktops and laptops.


----------



## bwat (Dec 24, 2009)

I might be looking to be one of those "finance" guys ha. Graduated college last May and looking to be an ag/commercial lender up in NoDak


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

Real Estate broker by trade, but this is my passion. My kids are the 7th generation to live on and farm this piece of dirt.


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

One more


----------



## L8drop (Nov 1, 2013)

bowtech2006 said:


> I'm with the other Overhead lineman, I'll post the pic I walk by every day I go into work.
> 
> I love my job, couldn't ask for a better job or guys we work with around the world.
> 
> AKA, ceder monkey lol


We have this up in my office also. It was taken here in Jacksonville, Fl in 1967.


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

I am a graphic and logo designer for Four Star Floor Care, inc. We refinish maple gymnasium floors and turn them into one of a kind gems. In the "off season" we install and refinish custom, site finished hardwood floors. As an extension of the graphic design, we are now offering a full service design shop, complete with printed substrates. I'm living the dream!
Posts of pics here
www.fourstarfloorcare.com


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Msokol13 said:


> Claims adjuster...cars, not boats.


I blame the boater, taking up two spaces! I hate that!


----------



## golfnhunt (Dec 5, 2013)

19 years of being golf pro


----------



## se7en39 (Nov 24, 2012)

Locomotive Engineer and Coal Dumper.. Work at one of the largest coal fired power plants in the U.S. We dump 105 tons of coal in about 15 seconds totaling about 6000-7000 tons a day. 

















Close encounters like this and see Big white tails like this:


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

I work for Louisiana-Pacific. We take otherwise useless wood (aspen, except maybe for grouse and moose habitat), blend in adhesives, put it under tremendous pressure and turn out high tech building products. Teaford trainee...boiler/plant operations.


----------



## Shooter6 (Jan 5, 2012)

Derrick hand on a rig.


----------



## Shooter6 (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Shooter6 (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## fireman2019 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm a Advanced Individual Training Instructor at the US Army Ordnance School for small arms repair. Love my job!








Thats me showing my boy the gun I teach! MK-19


----------



## kyhunter5569 (Mar 24, 2011)

Norfolk southern railroad dipped this turtle out of a pond next to the tracks with a crane


----------



## mathews fanboy (Oct 3, 2010)

Electrician underground


----------



## dneafsey (Dec 16, 2013)

This is my office Grand Central!! Cannot seem to upload lol


----------



## stkline81 (Dec 28, 2008)

Here is my office...


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Regional Director of Technology for Univision Communications

Mostly I install, maintain, evaluate, and recommend all of the broadcast equipment for the TV stations in Atlanta and Raleigh. I also travel and build new facilities, install and commission video servers and newsroom edit/playback systems, and install and commission HD encoders and processing equipment for other stations in our group. Basically, go do whatever someone says they need help with where ever they need the help.

Occassionally they let me do this:


----------



## Deputy14 (Feb 1, 2010)

Patrolling the rural areas.


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

reylamb said:


> Regional Director of Technology for Univision Communications
> 
> Mostly I install, maintain, evaluate, and recommend all of the broadcast equipment for the TV stations in Atlanta and Raleigh. I also travel and build new facilities, install and commission video servers and newsroom edit/playback systems, and install and commission HD encoders and processing equipment for other stations in our group. Basically, go do whatever someone says they need help with where ever they need the help.
> 
> Occassionally they let me do this:


No way in he!! you'd get me up there. I get dizzy just looking at the pictures.


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

Every picture is great guys keep them coming!


----------



## D.T.O. (Dec 19, 2013)

emaisch1080 said:


> I also love being a lineman. I was a climber/arborist for 13 years before I became a lineman. So safe to say were pretty comfortable in a high tree stand.


Where are you a lineman at? I'm 18, I'm heading to lineman school this summer. Been my dream job for years.


----------



## Git Em' (Oct 6, 2011)

Also a lineman. Love getting to be outside no matter what mother nature throws at us!


----------



## D.T.O. (Dec 19, 2013)

Git Em' said:


> Also a lineman. Love getting to be outside no matter what mother nature throws at us!


What company you work for?


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

Had these deer on the other side of the corn we were cutting in November of '12. Was one of the last corn fields in the area and it was down. Ended up chasing about a dozen deer out of the last 20 acres the next day. That's one if the reasons I love the farm.


----------



## MJF1229 (Jan 24, 2013)

here is my office. A nice home everyday dedicated run beats the heck out of over the road. Did that for 3 years before. Lots more family and hunting time now.


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

Nothing exciting like a lot of these posts, but I'm an executive compensation analyst for one of the largest companies in the world.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

reylamb said:


> Regional Director of Technology for Univision Communications
> 
> Mostly I install, maintain, evaluate, and recommend all of the broadcast equipment for the TV stations in Atlanta and Raleigh. I also travel and build new facilities, install and commission video servers and newsroom edit/playback systems, and install and commission HD encoders and processing equipment for other stations in our group. Basically, go do whatever someone says they need help with where ever they need the help.
> 
> Occassionally they let me do this:


That made me cuss.

I've built and repaired many of the tallest wind turbines in the US for the last 10 years or so. I've ridden crane man baskets to heights unknown. None of it bothers me.

What you do is nuts. If climbing lattice towers was the last job available....I'd get in the unemployment line.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

i work in the marine manufactoring industry in R&D department testing boats is a terrible job:wink:


----------



## smackey (Sep 16, 2012)

Union Electrician, sorry no pics.


----------



## petertom (Feb 12, 2007)

Dialysis Technician


----------



## BuckswithBows (Nov 26, 2011)

jr80 said:


> Work for my moms family on the farm. Absolutely love being out in the field. Corn, soybeans and hogs in central Illinois. Only thing that stinks is there's not much for deer cover around the majority of what we farm.


Nice pictures. I always dreamed of working a large farm out west!


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

BuckswithBows said:


> Nice pictures. I always dreamed of working a large farm out west!


Thanks! It's just about all I've ever wanted to do. I'm just glad I was given the opportunity to work for my uncles here. I hauled fuel for gas stations for several years and I missed the peace and quiet of being out in the fields.


----------



## Djfan (Aug 14, 2013)

Mobile DJ in So Wyoming, all the way to Denver. www.anewsong.com


----------



## missourihunter1 (Nov 28, 2011)

reylamb said:


> Regional Director of Technology for Univision Communications
> 
> Mostly I install, maintain, evaluate, and recommend all of the broadcast equipment for the TV stations in Atlanta and Raleigh. I also travel and build new facilities, install and commission video servers and newsroom edit/playback systems, and install and commission HD encoders and processing equipment for other stations in our group. Basically, go do whatever someone says they need help with where ever they need the help.
> 
> Occassionally they let me do this:


There isnt enough money in the world..


----------



## mmiles1 (Aug 20, 2010)

mrbillbrown said:


> Here's a pic of one of my many offices...


I share an office with this guy. Literally. We share a station, sleep in the same dorm. Well, one of us sleeps. The other stares at the ceiling wondering how much snoring a man can listen to before he kills.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

missourihunter1 said:


> There isnt enough money in the world..


Nope, I got dizzy just looking at the pictures.


----------



## steeld3_4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Golf course superintendent in Mayberry. Most days are great as I love being outdoors but then some days mother nature shows who is boss! Theres a fairway under all that water somewhere!


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Insurance Agent


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Climbing only gets you to the work.


----------



## Falcon24 (Jan 15, 2013)

reylamb said:


> Regional Director of Technology for Univision Communications
> 
> Mostly I install, maintain, evaluate, and recommend all of the broadcast equipment for the TV stations in Atlanta and Raleigh. I also travel and build new facilities, install and commission video servers and newsroom edit/playback systems, and install and commission HD encoders and processing equipment for other stations in our group. Basically, go do whatever someone says they need help with where ever they need the help.
> 
> Occassionally they let me do this:


Oh, dang….that made the palms of my hands sweat. No thanks.


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

mmiles1 said:


> I share an office with this guy. Literally. We share a station, sleep in the same dorm. Well, one of us sleeps. The other stares at the ceiling wondering how much snoring a man can listen to before he kills.


Lol....snoring brings out the worst in me to


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

I sure enjoy all the pictures and posts guys. The neat thing about it is. Without the work we do most of us would not be able to enjoy the sport we all share. It is truly great to see what we all do to achieve that "also we now know there are a few guys on here that really don't mind being 30,ft up in a tree stand "


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

I just saw a few on the pics from the guys who climb towers....holy crap! I am getting dizzy sitting here in my kitchen just looking at them...absolutely no way I could do that. ukey:

Here is a video I filmed...we would film our jumpmasters and have meetings to watch to critique each other.


----------



## emaisch1080 (Mar 2, 2013)

bowtech2006 said:


> Climbing only gets you to the work.


Same here. A lot of lineman on here


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

Went to college to be a teacher, I hated the job and the paycheck, so I learned to do this.


----------



## Falcon24 (Jan 15, 2013)

nmubowyer said:


> Went to college to be a teacher, I hated the job and the paycheck, so I learned to do this.


How many years were you in the classroom before you made the switch?


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

Here's a couple pics of what I do. I just found out the new iPhone does things my old I phone didn't. 
















The large areas of color (blue in top pic & green in bottom pic) are stain instead of paint. We are the only known contractor in the world that matches school colors with a true stain without compromising the properties of the stain.


----------



## jdill23 (Dec 14, 2008)

I own a flooring/ bathroom remodel company. Come fall I get to hunt when I want, very fortunate.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Heres me on the bow as we are coming to the dock. Love my job, and i get as much time off per year as i want


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

Falcon24 said:


> How many years were you in the classroom before you made the switch?


Just one, once I saw how much it would cost to get a masters in teaching, I looked into the trades. I realized I could make more my first year with an associates than I could with a masters and experience in teaching. I wish I would have understood education costs when I got out of high school. We did our taxes yesterday and my wife and I paid 6k just in student loan interest for 2013.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

I love this job. 1/10th if 1% of the population is able to do this job and I'm proud to be one of them.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Here was another fun car/pole accident.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

nomansland said:


> I love this job. 1/10th if 1% of the population is able to do this job and I'm proud to be one of them.


At all hours of the day in the nastiest weather nature can throw at you. I've seen you guys treated as hero's...and rightly so.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

posco said:


> At all hours of the day in the nastiest weather nature can throw at you. I've seen you guys treated as hero's...and rightly so.


Thank you Sir. I don't know about Heroes though. Most of us absolutely love the job and it becomes your lifestyle. I love the rush of storm work, the nastier out the better. Going on Hurricane duty and other large storms around the country is awesome too. The people are always amazing and so thankful. It's very rewarding.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

mathews fanboy said:


> Electrician underground
> View attachment 1862790
> View attachment 1862791
> View attachment 1862792



You are a bamf if you can do that, I don't think I could handle it, jeez and I thought I got dirty at work


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

nomansland said:


> Here was another fun car/pole accident.


That's pretty ba


----------



## kparrott154 (May 4, 2008)

Sometimes I fly planes...










Other times I wash planes...


----------



## Falcon24 (Jan 15, 2013)

nmubowyer said:


> Just one, once I saw how much it would cost to get a masters in teaching, I looked into the trades. I realized I could make more my first year with an associates than I could with a masters and experience in teaching. I wish I would have understood education costs when I got out of high school. We did our taxes yesterday and my wife and I paid 6k just in student loan interest for 2013.


I understand how you feel/felt. As an educator, I know my paychecks are never going to compare to what a lot of my friends make, even those without an education. My undergraduate is in Pre-Physical Therapy and there are times that I wish that I would have went ahead and went through the Doctorate of Physical Therapy program (DPT is a 3 year). However, when it was gut-check time (enroll into the DPT or go back and get my teaching license), I had to follow my heart. Growing up as a child, my father wasn't around and my 5th grade teacher was a male. He absolutely changed my life - so much so that I ended up choosing elementary education as my career. 

I am still in my late-20s so this desire for education may eventually fizzle out and I may venture into something new. But, for right now, I couldn't imagine doing anything else. Congratulations to you for pursuing a career that truly makes you happy. At the end of the day, as long as there is food on the table and a roof over your head, that is what it is all about.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

kparrott154 said:


> Sometimes I fly planes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sir have a sweet gig!


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

Falcon24 said:


> I understand how you feel/felt. As an educator, I know my paychecks are never going to compare to what a lot of my friends make, even those without an education. My undergraduate is in Pre-Physical Therapy and there are times that I wish that I would have went ahead and went through the Doctorate of Physical Therapy program (DPT is a 3 year). However, when it was gut-check time (enroll into the DPT or go back and get my teaching license), I had to follow my heart. Growing up as a child, my father wasn't around and my 5th grade teacher was a male. He absolutely changed my life - so much so that I ended up choosing elementary education as my career.
> 
> I am still in my late-20s so this desire for education may eventually fizzle out and I may venture into something new. But, for right now, I couldn't imagine doing anything else. Congratulations to you for pursuing a career that truly makes you happy. At the end of the day, as long as there is food on the table and a roof over your head, that is what it is all about.


Right on that's why I originally got into teaching, but with my wife and I having both put ourselves through college there was no way I could financially be a teacher even if I had wanted to.


----------



## kparrott154 (May 4, 2008)

nomansland said:


> You sir have a sweet gig!


The flying isn't bad. I do a lot of instructing which isn't that much fun and the hours/pay fluctuate week to week. My schedule is very flexible though which is nice.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

kparrott154 said:


> The flying isn't bad. I do a lot of instructing which isn't that much fun and the hours/pay fluctuate week to week. My schedule is very flexible though which is nice.


One of my good friends/cousin in law was the instructor for Bowling Green State University flight school. He now works for the government in D.C. though but regularly flies. The photos he sends are always awesome. Very cool job you have. Always wanted to learn how to fly.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

nomansland said:


> Heroes...I love the rush of storm work, the nastier out the better. It's very rewarding.


I debated the spelling of heroes...thanks for setting me straight. We had an epic ice storm here some years back and had crews coming in from several parts of the country to help restore power to people sitting cold and in the dark. When the crews managed to swing into a restaurant, exhausted, to get a much needed break, they were greeted with standing ovations and applause. Rightly so.


----------



## Jshep40 (Aug 28, 2006)

I sell corn and soybeans to farms for Mycogen Seeds......it is the best job a guy could have. Work from home and call on farmers who then I ask to let me hunt.


----------



## kparrott154 (May 4, 2008)

nomansland said:


> One of my good friends/cousin in law was the instructor for Bowling Green State University flight school. He now works for the government in D.C. though but regularly flies. The photos he sends are always awesome. Very cool job you have. Always wanted to learn how to fly.


Small world, I went to BGSU and graduated in 2011.


----------



## Jlathigee (Sep 3, 2013)

Hower08 said:


> Forgot to add welder at jlg


My company builds the radiators for jlg products. I'll post pics tonight


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

kparrott154 said:


> Small world, I went to BGSU and graduated in 2011.


Ha that's pretty wild. My mom is the supervisor for the transportation department there also. Bowling Green is a great down, and great school.


----------



## emaisch1080 (Mar 2, 2013)

nmubowyer said:


> That's pretty ba


I get one of these almost every Friday or Saturday night.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

Jshep40 said:


> I sell corn and soybeans to farms for Mycogen Seeds......it is the best job a guy could have. Work from home and call on farmers who then I ask to let me hunt.


Pretty cool fringe benefits.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

emaisch1080 said:


> I get one of these almost every Friday or Saturday night.


It's ridiculous how many drunk idiots hit poles isn't it? Lol


----------



## removebe4flight (Aug 5, 2013)

Flight Engineer on the P-3C Orion in the U.S. Navy for the past 17 years.


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

TheScOuT said:


> Great thread...it is amazing all the different types of professionals here on AT that all share the same addiction. I guess my user name kinda gives it away...Scout in the Army.
> 
> I walked mountains in north east Afghanistan for months on end in multiple deployments looking for bad guys and getting into fights. Here is my recon team...an amazing group of people. I am on the far left.
> 
> ...


Respect brother. Was a 19D in my younger days.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

IT Support - I do everything from write code, to build servers, to fix your printer.... everything in between. Currently in a college environment. Id show you some other scenery but I am not sure of the legality of it. 

These are not my servers but ive got some that look like it, on a smaller scale.


----------



## davepfb (Jan 16, 2012)

No pics but I am a full time college student and will be graduating in the next year with a BA in civil/construction engineering technology. I have all night classes so I work full time and a intern at a steel mill in the lab doing tensile tests. And doing filtration a for the different chemical dipping processes.


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

jr80 said:


> Work for my moms family on the farm. Absolutely love being out in the field. Corn, soybeans and hogs in central Illinois. Only thing that stinks is there's not much for deer cover around the majority of what we farm.


Nice pics! Wrong color equipment tho :wink: Where at in Illinois are you? That where we get our hogs the we custom finish


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

jlh42581 said:


> IT Support - I do everything from write code, to build servers, to fix your printer.... everything in between. Currently in a college environment. Id show you some other scenery but I am not sure of the legality of it.
> 
> These are not my servers but ive got some that look like it, on a smaller scale.


One of my brothers has a gig like yours. He started in the field while in the Navy forty years ago and got into it in the civilian world with Honeywell. Bought out by Wang and now I don't know he is with. Served him well.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

tmorelli said:


> That made me cuss.
> 
> I've built and repaired many of the tallest wind turbines in the US for the last 10 years or so. I've ridden crane man baskets to heights unknown. None of it bothers me.
> 
> What you do is nuts. If climbing lattice towers was the last job available....I'd get in the unemployment line.


It isn't that bad once you are used to it.......one foot over the other!!!!!


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

nomansland said:


> I love this job. 1/10th if 1% of the population is able to do this job and I'm proud to be one of them.


I dont do the lineman work. I climb the trees and trim em back from the lines.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Onpoint85 said:


> I dont do the lineman work. I climb the trees and trim em back from the lines.


That is an extremely dangerous job also. Keep your head on a swivel doing that work for sure.


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

nomansland said:


> That is an extremely dangerous job also. Keep your head on a swivel doing that work for sure.


Haha. It aint for everybody, thats for sure. It does make ya feel good though doin a job that nobody else can.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Onpoint85 said:


> Haha. It aint for everybody, thats for sure. It does make ya feel good though doin a job that nobody else can.


I feel you there. If it's like linework also then your coworkers become like your brothers. If you don't trust them with your life then they shouldn't be working with you.


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

nomansland said:


> I feel you there. If it's like linework also then your coworkers become like your brothers. If you don't trust them with your life then they shouldn't be working with you.


Its the same way in trees man. Im goin to a "better" company. Ill be workin a little closer to home and for a company that cares more about their men than tree count. If you saw some of the stuff theyvr had me climb itd make the hair on the back of your neck stand up. Trees so dead that they over 3/4 of the tree didnt have a peace of bark on it. I aint doin that no more. Its dangerous enough without doin stupid s***t like that.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Onpoint85 said:


> Its the same way in trees man. Im goin to a "better" company. Ill be workin a little closer to home and for a company that cares more about their men than tree count. If you saw some of the stuff theyvr had me climb itd make the hair on the back of your neck stand up. Trees so dead that they over 3/4 of the tree didnt have a peace of bark on it. I aint doin that no more. Its dangerous enough without doin stupid s***t like that.


Any company that doesn't put safety first shouldn't even be in business. I don't blame you one bit for leaving. I work for FirstEnegy (OhioEdison division out of Marion, Ohio). This is an absolute top tier company who puts safety first at all costs. Absolutely love working for them.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

i work open pit coal mine...drive one these little trucks,,,...most days i haul water instead of coal...we cant take pics of the mine but here is a pic. i found online


----------



## emaisch1080 (Mar 2, 2013)

nomansland said:


> It's ridiculous how many drunk idiots hit poles isn't it? Lol


Yes. It almost like there magnets. It provides a lot of overtime. It just hard to get in a tree Saturday morning with no sleep.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

emaisch1080 said:


> Yes. It almost like there magnets. It provides a lot of overtime. It just hard to get in a tree Saturday morning with no sleep.


Ya tell me about it. It seems like the days you're most excited to go hunting the damn phone rings and it's time to head into work. Lol


----------



## emaisch1080 (Mar 2, 2013)

nomansland said:


> That is an extremely dangerous job also. Keep your head on a swivel doing that work for sure.


I worked for Asplundh trimming trees from power lines for 13 years before I became a lineman for the local utility. (Peco).


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

emaisch1080 said:


> I worked for Asplundh trimming trees from power lines for 13 years before I became a lineman for the local utility. (Peco).


What line company do you work for now?


----------



## emaisch1080 (Mar 2, 2013)

nomansland said:


> That is an extremely dangerous job also. Keep your head on a swivel doing that work for sure.


I worked for Asplundh trimming trees from power lines for 13 years before I became a lineman for the local utility. (Peco).


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

IowaBowhunter1986 said:


> Nice pics! Wrong color equipment tho :wink: Where at in Illinois are you? That where we get our hogs the we custom finish


East of Pontiac about 25 miles and too close to Chicago. Don't do as much with the hogs as I use to. I'm more the grain side of things.


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

emaisch1080 said:


> I worked for Asplundh trimming trees from power lines for 13 years before I became a lineman for the local utility. (Peco).


Gotta love the homeowners that dont want their trees touched. Ive been cussed out numerous times, had a guy come out with a shotgun, hell sometimes they even call the law. One ole guy came out and kicked my dr pepper across the yard. He called the company complaining cuz I 45'd a limb straight down and it stuck straight down in his yard, made a little ole hole. The dayplanner came out and told him if he wanted some dirt brought in he was gonna replace that dr pepper.


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

Onpoint85 said:


> Gotta love the homeowners that dont want their trees touched. Ive been cussed out numerous times, had a guy come out with a shotgun, hell sometimes they even call the law. One ole guy came out and kicked my dr pepper across the yard. He called the company complaining cuz I 45'd a limb straight down and it stuck straight down in his yard, made a little ole hole. The dayplanner came out and told him if he wanted some dirt brought in he was gonna replace that dr pepper.


LOL, sounds like my MOM, she would rip you a new one if you touch the trees in her yard. I Have to be very careful when i take the tractor over there to mow the grass...LOL


----------



## emaisch1080 (Mar 2, 2013)

Onpoint85 said:


> Gotta love the homeowners that dont want their trees touched. Ive been cussed out numerous times, had a guy come out with a shotgun, hell sometimes they even call the law. One ole guy came out and kicked my dr pepper across the yard. He called the company complaining cuz I 45'd a limb straight down and it stuck straight down in his yard, made a little ole hole. The dayplanner came out and told him if he wanted some dirt brought in he was gonna replace that dr pepper.


It's the samething here in pa. Those people are the first ones to call in when their power goes out from contact with the limbs. It funny the different attitude towards the lineman. They will let us just drive are trucks through the backyard to get their power back on.


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

emaisch1080 said:


> It's the samething here in pa. Those people are the first ones to call in when their power goes out from contact with the limbs. It funny the different attitude towards the lineman. They will let us just drive are trucks through the backyard to get their power back on.


Id like to get out of line clearance and get into residential trimming full time.


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

It used to be.....





































.....now I work for a company that builds fire trucks.


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

I operate one of these.


----------



## D.T.O. (Dec 19, 2013)

nomansland said:


> I love this job. 1/10th if 1% of the population is able to do this job and I'm proud to be one of them.


Amen! Very few people who are cut out for it.


----------



## 325wsm (Oct 6, 2011)

Im a slasher and a Labour. I've built and cleaned leases off. Helped lay Mats down so other equipment can come on site to do their job. I've acted as a pilot car. Done lots of work around well heads, built ice roads, built containment pits for spills, built lined pits for the contaminated liquids, slashed some lines, & work with snow cats. Right now I am working with snow cats delivering cortron. A chemical used in the wells we have 53 to do. Estimated total is 50 000 liters. This is the only picture I have right now.


----------



## 325wsm (Oct 6, 2011)

Also forgot to add that i Went to school for gas processing operator I have my certification but very hard to find a job with it as nobody wants to train anyone.


----------



## Marine Tech (Sep 20, 2013)

kodiakfly said:


> MH65D Flight mechanic (I'm the guy up in the helo looking down.)


my brother in law flies one of those out of Kodiak. They just were stationed there in 2011.


----------



## Boudreaux (May 23, 2005)

BIP said:


> It used to be.....
> 
> View attachment 1863997
> 
> ...


Thank you for your service! You had one hell of a job.

Thanks, 
Boswell


----------



## tuckarch (Sep 19, 2002)

Full time Bowstring Manufacturer - XFire Bowstrings


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

Another fireman. My avatar is one of our work sites.


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

In school to be a chiropractor. I don't have any pics of me at school except this one, where I was dressed up like a vertebra for a parade. Only a year and a half left.


----------



## emaisch1080 (Mar 2, 2013)

Onpoint85 said:


> Id like to get out of line clearance and get into residential trimming full time.


I ran my own tree company on the side for about 4 years. I sold everything to a new startup company during hurricane sandy. It was rewarding but took a lot of time between that and being a lineman.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

At the racetrack--


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

tsaxybabe said:


> In school to be a chiropractor. I don't have any pics of me at school except this one, where I was dressed up like a vertebra for a parade. Only a year and a half left.


Great picture and smile


----------



## dirt_diver (Nov 2, 2012)

I fly a desk as IT systems admin/support for a company that makes silicon consumables for the semiconductor industry. We grow silicon from chunks into 99.9999% pure crystals, slice the crystal into various thicknesses, then machine via cnc and other proprietary methods into consumable parts. Pretty interesting stuff for back woods Ohio.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

Collision Repair


----------



## archery146 (Nov 28, 2007)

I am Lead Maching super visor for a company that makes low speed backstop clutches. Here is our largest install to date. Coal mine application. 1.3 million ft.lbs of back stop safety for coal conveyor. Here are some assembly/install pics of our big unit, and some machining of our small units.


----------



## Chris101 (Dec 19, 2010)

manboy said:


> View attachment 1863717
> i work open pit coal mine...drive one these little trucks,,,...most days i haul water instead of coal...we cant take pics of the mine but here is a pic. i found online


Manboy,
How cool is that....I build that very same truck! Well not that model anymore, but the "F" model now


----------



## drop_tine (Jun 28, 2005)

trucker3573 said:


> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


My nephew's great uncle owns that company!


----------



## Jlathigee (Sep 3, 2013)

Here's a small portion of our weld department.


----------



## Krieghoff (Jan 6, 2014)

Private jet pilot


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

tmorelli said:


> That made me cuss.
> 
> I've built and repaired many of the tallest wind turbines in the US for the last 10 years or so. I've ridden crane man baskets to heights unknown. None of it bothers me.
> 
> What you do is nuts. If climbing lattice towers was the last job available....I'd get in the unemployment line.


You do any in Northeast CO? I hunt an area that was overrun by those things a few years back.


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

For the last 14 years I have worked here at IWX , Its not that exciting of a job but it pays the bills, my job tittle is (trip check inspector) I inspect the trucks an trailers when they come in off of the road, and send them to the shop for repairs.


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

BIP said:


> It used to be.....
> 
> View attachment 1863997
> 
> ...


I was a 55d way back in 96-00! Miss it!


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

Onpoint85 said:


> I dont do the lineman work. I climb the trees and trim em back from the lines.


Dont have any good pics. My wife and I recently upgraded phones. This is all she had on her phone, its nothin special. She just stopped by to bring me a burger one day and snapped a couple pics. I wish she hadve waited a minute and got some of me pullin that overhang up above me.


----------



## lunaarchery (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## SamPotter (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm a dairy farmer and perform a lot of embryo transfer. These are 7 day old bovine embryos.


----------



## SamPotter (Aug 31, 2012)

mez said:


> Equine surgeon


Did the top horse live? Those are some pretty angry looking intestines! If it was one of my cows I would have probably been administering an intercranial lead implant...


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

Great posts guys keep them coming! I enjoy seeing what you do to bring home the bacon!


----------



## bowhuntmn (Jan 31, 2009)

This has been my office lately.


----------



## BowHntnWV (Oct 5, 2006)

2015 Mustang...nice!


pinski79 said:


> View attachment 1862608
> I'm a Senior Test Technician for an automotive supplier


----------



## Marine Tech (Sep 20, 2013)

I work at a marine repair shop. I am the outboard repair specialist in the shop. We do about 50-100 complete rebuild a year. Here's a few pictures of some nightmares from the summer. The one with the split crank came in because it was running a little rough.....


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

*Ski Instructor.*

Great Thread!! I'll post a pic of my fun weekend job. I'm a ski instructor at Camelback In PA. I'm the one all the way to the right.
My real career is a high school accounting teacher. Who want to see pics of that though lol!!


----------



## Scott E (Apr 20, 2012)

Man, some of you guys have some really cool jobs....this thread is great

My desk at work








The home office


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

nmubowyer said:


> Right on that's why I originally got into teaching, but with my wife and I having both put ourselves through college there was no way I could financially be a teacher even if I had wanted to.


$67,000 a year and all the time in the world to hunt!! I love my teaching job!!


----------



## flyin51 (Sep 16, 2012)

Ag Pilot by trade.


----------



## SD_Whitetail (Dec 3, 2013)

BIP said:


> It used to be.....
> 
> View attachment 1863997
> 
> ...


Guessing you work in Brandon, SD? Were you in the Guards 211th doing clearance?? Just ask cuz my stepbrother was in that unit here in SD.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Scotty C said:


> Great Thread!! I'll post a pic of my fun weekend job. I'm a ski instructor at Camelback In PA. I'm the one all the way to the right.
> My real career is a high school accounting teacher. Who want to see pics of that though lol!!
> View attachment 1864778


I have to say being a ski instructor would be a pretty sweet gig!


----------



## SD_Whitetail (Dec 3, 2013)

My job is boring as can be. Work for a high volume manufacturer as an Engineering Project Manager. Myself and 2 friends I work with nearly have our first product line launched in a startup we're working on in the hunting products market so if all goes well hopefully my job gets a lot more fun!!


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

SamPotter said:


> Did the top horse live? Those are some pretty angry looking intestines! If it was one of my cows I would have probably been administering an intercranial lead implant...


Yes, that one actually made it. Took about 15 foot of bowel out.


----------



## kiaelite (Dec 8, 2008)

I own a boat dealership in Northeast WI.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

mez said:


> Yes, that one actually made it. Took about 15 foot of bowel out.


Wow...if you don't mind me asking what's the ballpark price of a surgery like that cost to a horse owner?


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

8-10K. Out the door.


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

My office.


----------



## Buc5084 (Jul 1, 2013)

Corrections Officer


----------



## mathews fanboy (Oct 3, 2010)

I figured they would be more coal miners on here than me lol


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

nomansland said:


> I have to say being a ski instructor would be a pretty sweet gig!


It is... But I only work at the mountain on the weekends and we get very busy. Pretty demanding sometimes. 
But I get a season pass and discounts on ski equipment. We have some fun though!!


----------



## archeryninja (Jun 18, 2012)

I work at a Steel Mill, and a Fire Fighter


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Krieghoff said:


> Private jet pilot


And you couldn't post a real picture? What do you fly?


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I carry a gun for a living...that is all I will say, and no pics either .................


----------



## brent99 (Dec 13, 2013)

I manage farm/ranchland along with residential and commercial properties in Texas and several surrounding states.

*Indoor office*










*Outdoor office*


----------



## dirtymike (Mar 3, 2012)

Worked on this beauty for awhile (AME - Aviation Mechanic - E) making sure the ejection seat did its' job.









Now I slave away in here. (Chiropractor)


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

I work for R&R manufacturing. I'm a welder, fabricator there. Kinda cool small shop. I do all my own cutting, welding, grinding, and whatever else needs done. 
We build stainless fertilizer blenders and conveyors. And seed coating machine. I build all the mild steel skids and frames for the blenders and conveyers. Sometimes it's out if stainless too if the coustomer wants it.



Here is an elevated skid for a rotery blender.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

AR&BOW said:


> And you couldn't post a real picture? What do you fly?


A simulator at game stop! ha ha


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

I like Meat said:


> I carry a gun for a living...that is all I will say, and no pics either .................


Same here.....


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

I build pole barns, shops, office buildings, and redo old barns.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

skynight said:


> You do any in Northeast CO? I hunt an area that was overrun by those things a few years back.


We maintain one farm north of Boulder for another owner and own one in SE Colorado. Most of the farms we own are PA, KS, TX, and WY. We provide 3rd party services all over the US...heavily in PA, IA, MN and CA. So, I get around a bit.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

I like Meat said:


> I carry a gun for a living...that is all I will say, and no pics either .................


why we know what a gun looks like and we know what you look like what's the big secret. or is it an ego thing. 
Most of us carry a gun so what.


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

SD_Whitetail said:


> Guessing you work in Brandon, SD? Were you in the Guards 211th doing clearance?? Just ask cuz my stepbrother was in that unit here in SD.


Work in Lyons. I was an active duty Marine for 21 years (10 yrs Infantry/11 yrs EOD) before I decided to grow-up and become an adult.


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

dirtymike said:


> View attachment 1864977
> 
> 
> Worked on this beauty for awhile (AME - Aviation Mechanic - E) making sure the ejection seat did its' job.
> ...



Happy to see another chiropractor on here! Only a year and a half and I will hopefully have an office like yours.


----------



## olinLA (Feb 19, 2007)

I help build dreams --


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

dirtymike said:


> View attachment 1864984
> 
> 
> Now I slave away in here. (Chiropractor)


Chiro here too. Don't have any pictures of our office, looks pretty much the same! In college years I worked golf course maintenance and state park ranger. Sometimes I miss being able to work outside


----------



## fragmag (Jul 16, 2013)

Just got out of the Army a few years ago. I was EOD. Had a blast hehe, now I work as an explosives specialist for the DHS. Used to get to make awesome fire walls like these for guys, now, not so much.


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

Operations Manager for a custom control panel shop.


----------



## snwblnd (Nov 8, 2011)

I work for a paper converter in Northern Illinois. Decent pay, like the job. 26 years= plenty of time off to hunt/fish.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Anybody have any good leads on decent jobs :set1_thinking:

I am retiring from the Army this fall :rock:

Now I gotta find a place to live and work somewhere in America :confused3:


----------



## Falcon24 (Jan 15, 2013)

Scotty C said:


> $67,000 a year and all the time in the world to hunt!! I love my teaching job!!


Good gravy. I have no idea how long you've been in the classroom or what setting your district is in, but it is going to take me many many years to reach that salary in rural Indiana. I did spend some time teaching in Indianapolis, where the pay was great and the ability to move up in pay was rapid. However, being one of 45 teachers in my grade (9 elementary buildings in the district) was not how I wanted to spend my career. I'm now in a district that totals 235 kids in the high school, a little over 300 in the elementary and everybody knows your name lol (which is a give and take). What has made it sweet is our football team is 22-2 over the last two years and I was also fortunate enough to land the head golf coaching position. So, I get a few extra thousand bucks, get to play free golf, and get to shake hands with a lot of happy people on Friday nights.


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

flyin51 said:


> Ag Pilot by trade.


You guys put on on heck of a show!!! We love watching them come in and spray our corn with fungicide. My wife and I have gotten some great pics of the planes as they buzz the fields and our house.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

ohiobucks said:


> Operations Manager for a custom control panel shop.


Nice looking. I used to build stuff like that


----------



## iProarcher14 (Oct 18, 2012)

Lineman!!


----------



## iProarcher14 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hookin ain't easy!


----------



## iProarcher14 (Oct 18, 2012)

An another...


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

IAHoytshooter said:


> Go to college at SDSU for wildlife and fisheries and have worked for various state agencies over the past few summers.


Sorry to hear about Dr. Dave Willis. I met him a few times and even recomended a couple grad students to him. He was a great man! I work with fish myself.


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I work as a Program Manager in an IT Department


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

Heres what I do




And comin down. How many people get to repel every day at work??


----------



## Maztech89 (Feb 26, 2010)

I work for Lockheed Martin as a structural assembler on C-130's. I'm on the wheel well panel, think track system the landing gear rides on. When not there I'm on the Top Panel helping out where I spent my first 2 years at LMAPI (only there when my AF reserve buddy is outta work for orders.) Top panel is where the wings meet the roof, I do the bail hatch you see at that location and the assemblies around/pertaining to it. 

I hate every minute of it, but as our slogan goes "We never forget who we're working for!"

No photos allowed.


----------



## DiRT (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm a union pipefitter. Currently we're building a hydroelectric dam


----------



## Krieghoff (Jan 6, 2014)

AR&BOW said:


> And you couldn't post a real picture? What do you fly?


Not sure what you mean?....that's the office right there....a DA-7X.

Bright sunny day, look at the camera on the lower DU in the first picture..Taxiing for departure.

There's worse offices out there!...

Same day:


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

Not much to see at my job. Im a revenue officer for the state of MS


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Working hard.

NC


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

NCAVI8TOR said:


> Working hard.
> 
> NC


----------



## limpwrist (Oct 17, 2013)

Move these bad boys


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Dec 31, 2013)

Go Mountaineers!!!


----------



## xfrankx (Dec 13, 2012)

work for a materials testing and inspection company. we work on all types of jobs from dollar general stores to huge well sites by markwest, exxon, xto. etc..


----------



## jaredgreen (Nov 15, 2013)

Owner- Wildlife Reflections Taxidermy in Bend OR.


----------



## mtsrunner (Oct 20, 2007)

Medical device sales rep. I sell image guided equipments and instruments for neurosurgery. It's like GPS for brain surgery. I can't show any of the really cool pics because of HIPPA. 




















Here I am, bored to death, waiting for a case to start...








And here I am, fully focused, waiting for a long beard to come in. I work so that I can play.


----------



## TRex18 (Oct 3, 2013)

Building Streambank Erosion!


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

pinski79 said:


> Nice looking. I used to build stuff like that


Thanks pinski! If you find yourself looking for work and are willing to relocate to the big buck capital of the USA, give me a shout!


----------



## djm029 (Nov 5, 2012)

Wisconsinnate said:


> Cranberry marsh. Get to do what I love every day in the out-of-doors.


Where is this marsh? I have family in vesper, wi. Are you close to there


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

ohiobucks said:


> Thanks pinski! If you find yourself looking for work and are willing to relocate to the big buck capital of the USA, give me a shout!


got a hunting spot for me?:smile:


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

TRex18 said:


> View attachment 1865813
> 
> 
> Building Streambank Erosion!


What stream is that?


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

pinski79 said:


> got a hunting spot for me?:smile:


This is Ohio - with big bucks behind every tree. You wouldn't need my help with that...


----------



## Chasenwhitetail (Nov 30, 2012)

Pipeliner... And love every second of it!!


----------



## DiRT (Oct 16, 2013)

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Pipeliner... And love every second of it!!


Damn downhiller's lol


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

Also a Union pipefitter , cool to see others on this site


----------



## Throw Back (Jan 28, 2012)

mrbillbrown said:


> Here's a pic of one of my many offices...



You make a living in insurance fraud? Aren't you worried about the dangers?


----------



## thatdieselchick (Jan 27, 2014)

Self employed mechanic/trucker


----------



## TRex18 (Oct 3, 2013)

Spring Creek, PA.


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

Onpoint85 said:


> Heres what I do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody in western ky or tennessee needin any tree work done just shoot me a pm.


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Nuclear power industry here.
.
Electrical maintenance planner at MNS. Can't take pictures inside the protected area, but here's one from outside. You can see the unit 1 turbine and reactor buildings in the back ground. The dam is Cowan's Ford on Lake Norman.


Here's an intake valve from one of our 4160V diesel generators

.
And a few residents around the site


----------



## Wisconsinnate (Jan 1, 2013)

djm029 said:


> Where is this marsh? I have family in vesper, wi. Are you close to there


I'm near Tomah and Warrens so kind of close. Probably about an hour.


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

Wisconsinnate said:


> I'm near Tomah and Warrens so kind of close. Probably about an hour.


Small world! I duck and goose hunt in warrens! Beautiful in the fall!


----------



## newmexarcher (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm a desk jockey at the US Forest Service in Albuquerque NM. I'm the senior catographer here. I've been making the National Forest maps for this region (AZ & NM) for the last 25 years. Sucky part is I work for the FS and am stuck indoors 95% of the time, but the COOL thing is I have access to tons of good information and how to access it, so it work out OK. And the deer and elk hunting in New Mexico is awesome!


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

ohiobucks said:


> This is Ohio - with big bucks behind every tree. You wouldn't need my help with that...


If the money is there I'm in


----------



## Matte (Oct 4, 2006)

Paintballlayer, field owner, store owner..Inventor.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Jester1023 said:


> Here's a couple pics of what I do. I just found out the new iPhone does things my old I phone didn't.
> 
> View attachment 1863449
> 
> ...


MY HIGH SCOOL! Never thought I'd see that on here!


----------



## Pork_Chopper (Aug 28, 2012)

Man, my job is boring compared to most of you on here! Contracts Manager in Corporate Legal Dept.










It pays well though and I get to hunt "on the clock" a few times a year. Shot this buck on a 3 day hunt on company dime!










And this is our vehicle getting to and from most hunts...corporate flying beats commercial flying any da*n day of the week! The pilots load your bow AND make your drink! Talk about service!!!


----------



## DiRT (Oct 16, 2013)

Pork_Chopper said:


> Man, my job is boring compared to most of you on here! Contracts Manager in Corporate Legal Dept.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got any opening's?


----------



## thatdieselchick (Jan 27, 2014)

^^^^


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Junglekat said:


> I repair or replace ruptured,or leaking natural gas pipelines.Sometime put in new ones.


You would'nt of happen to be one of the crews that was working in KS this past fall and ruined my deer hunting ground? Lol!


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I make these....










On this bad boy...










In here...










For this...


----------



## thatdieselchick (Jan 27, 2014)

archerynut01 said:


> I make these....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't hook me up with some dog food for hunting my 800 acres could ya??? Haha


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

thatdieselchick said:


> Couldn't hook me up with some dog food for hunting my 800 acres could ya??? Haha


Lol, I wish! I make the bags to be shipped to the customer to be filled. Now if you need some empty bags, I can hook you up! ( :


----------



## bowhuntmn (Jan 31, 2009)

I can, how much dog food ya need?:wink:


----------



## Miller6386 (Dec 4, 2013)

Jesse_l_b said:


> I am a licensed sheet metal mechanic. Was lead on this job, its a jail so I probably shouldn't have taken these pics but it was some creative measuring on my part and great installation by me and my men.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was a tin knocker for 4 1/2 years. Started to get the itch for something new and ended up taking a Maintenance Technician position in a plant that builds custom water filtration presses... I still get to tinker with a little tin and duct work but also get to run conduit and pull wire plus run pipe..... Best of all worlds... Not to mention the occasional machine repair and PM on all shop equipment...

I also own a vinyl graphics business..


----------



## Piscatory_1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Here is the office:




This is what I operate:


----------



## Musella7474 (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Musella7474 (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Piscatory_1 (Aug 20, 2011)

ohiobucks said:


> Operations Manager for a custom control panel shop.



I used to CAD up stuff like this, for electrical engineering firm.


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

Another chiropractor here..with a couple random pics of my clinic (dont mind the drill in the one pic, I was doing a little maintenance).







I was actually classmates with dirtymike in school..


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## wrathkhan (Nov 25, 2013)

Fly Fishing guide and Capt….here is my office 300 days a year!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

ohiobucks said:


> Operations Manager for a custom control panel shop.




I design and program stuff like this for a certain AG machinery OEM. Allen Bradley is my best friend.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Boilers said:


> Allen Bradley is my best friend.


:darkbeer:


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

pinski79 said:


> :darkbeer:


It has its quirks, thats for sure. I've spent enough time on the phone with tech support to know that! "um yeah this is a known issue....."


----------



## wvarcheryslayer (Nov 13, 2012)

Im in highschool so i only have a summer job to pay for my archery and truck (12 mpg sucks but i love my truck) and sports take ups my after school hours. During the summer i work wiring portable high voltage testing equipment that gets shipped worldwide. Been doing it since freshman year- sophmore year summer and now a senior headed to college this fall. Pretty cool job for a highschool kid i think but nothing i want to do forever. Heres some stuff i put together


















made a lot of cables, too many to go through and post lol. Im also in the electrical program in my highschool. Only have some pics of some conduit i ran and bent. Wish i had more pics of other electrical work i did


----------



## wvarcheryslayer (Nov 13, 2012)

wvarcheryslayer said:


> Im in highschool so i only have a summer job to pay for my archery and truck (12 mpg sucks but i love my truck) and sports take ups my after school hours. During the summer i work wiring portable high voltage testing equipment that gets shipped worldwide. Been doing it since freshman year- sophmore year summer and now a senior headed to college this fall. Pretty cool job for a highschool kid i think but nothing i want to do forever. Heres some stuff i put together
> View attachment 1866955
> View attachment 1866960
> View attachment 1866967
> made a lot of cables, too many to go through and post lol. Im also in the electrical program in my highschool. Only have some pics of some conduit i ran and bent. Wish i had more pics of other electrical work i did


Oh and my girlfriend, a lot of my money goes there too. Lol


----------



## Aaron Betzner (Jan 6, 2009)

Operations manager for Corporate Real Estate (property manager) for Fortune 500 company on contract for another Fortune 500 company. On call 24/7 365...killed my buck this year 15 minutes after 2 work calls in tree.


----------



## honker22 (Jul 24, 2012)

I work here... I'm an environmental engineer at a Paper Mill. Those big ponds are my babies.


----------



## Shooter6 (Jan 5, 2012)

limpwrist said:


> Move these bad boys


Where you out of?


----------



## limpwrist (Oct 17, 2013)

Shooter6 said:


> Where you out of?


That's Odessa tx


----------



## limpwrist (Oct 17, 2013)

Shooter6 said:


> Where you out of?


That's in Odessa tx


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

wrathkhan said:


> Fly Fishing guide and Capt….here is my office 300 days a year!
> View attachment 1866937


Nice... I'm in the New Orleans area myself. Fish quite a bit out of HopeDale.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

For the last year I worked at Lee Arrendale State Prison and truly loved my job but the pay was rough! In November of last year I started working for an appliance company around Atlanta and now i'm trying to go back to law enforcement. Working inside a jail or prison is not for everyone but some people are just cut out for it. As bad as I hate to admit it im one of those people lol.


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

Boilers said:


> I Allen Bradley is my best friend.


You've heard their slogan, right? Allen-Bradley - you might find better, but you won't pay more...


----------



## Crapshot (Oct 18, 2013)

SD BowHunter said:


> Penis pump builder?


Thank you for that. I needed that today.


----------



## Shooter6 (Jan 5, 2012)

My rig is in Fort Stockton right now on a well from hell.


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

Great posts guys!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Chris101 said:


> Manboy,
> How cool is that....I build that very same truck! Well not that model anymore, but the "F" model now


the 795F ....is a huge truck. hauls 400 tons.....unreal....and will go 36 mph.....but I guess 3500 hp will do that....lol


----------



## OhioRed (Feb 7, 2009)

Here's a view from my office.







Here's one from the outside


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

ofashea said:


> Guess what I do?
> 
> View attachment 1862228


Inemas?


----------



## SamPotter (Aug 31, 2012)

mez said:


> Yes, that one actually made it. Took about 15 foot of bowel out.


Wow- nice work! I thought that section looked a little dead...


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

Boilers said:


> MY HIGH SCOOL! Never thought I'd see that on here!


Hmmm. Are you speaking of Seeger? I went to Benton Central.


----------



## SamPotter (Aug 31, 2012)

QUOTE=SamPotter;1069287306]I'm a dairy farmer and perform a lot of embryo transfer. These are 7 day old bovine embryos.

View attachment 1864666


View attachment 1864667
[/QUOTE]

Here's a shot of me getting the embryos out. It was 2 degrees yesterday morning, so my left hand was warm anyway...







[


----------



## BROWN STAR (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey, Get out of that horses mouth!!!.......Kidding





Reelrydor said:


> View attachment 1864266
> At the racetrack--


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

My office has rotors. People making poor life choices help pay my house payment.


----------



## BROWN STAR (Dec 20, 2013)

Is that a camo bra....I almost didn't see it!




thatdieselchick said:


> Self employed mechanic/trucker


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

nflook765 said:


> Hmmm. Are you speaking of Seeger? I went to Benton Central.


PM inbound


----------



## woodslife (Jun 2, 2011)

rutjunky said:


> I work for R&R manufacturing. I'm a welder, fabricator there. Kinda cool small shop. I do all my own cutting, welding, grinding, and whatever else needs done.
> We build stainless fertilizer blenders and conveyors. And seed coating machine. I build all the mild steel skids and frames for the blenders and conveyers. Sometimes it's out if stainless too if the coustomer wants it.
> 
> 
> ...


No shirt sleeves or welding sleeves! Might have a nice sun burn!


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Im a maintenance tech in an alumn factory.... I make beer lids!!
Maintain these








That make anywere from 17-25 mil a day of these


----------



## jporteous22 (Aug 1, 2011)

Surveying/Staking Engineer for a Electric Co-Op


----------



## JDuff (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks to all of you Military guys and gals for your service! You all are one Bad Ass looking Recon team!


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

Signal Specialist for commuter railroad, we install, maintain, and test various signal systems which control train movements. 
 





That is what controls that switch and signal.


----------



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## rjoy90 (Oct 17, 2013)

Vermont Yankee Nuclear Power Station... Closing December 2014. Wife and I will be looking for work..


----------



## lifesadrag (Aug 3, 2008)

Also a union pipefitter....34yrs so far!


----------



## dak47 (Dec 26, 2013)

Union Sparky General Super on this end, usually in Ft Mac in the patch, but doing some underground mining now also.... This on here is my latest gig, another year or so and then back to the patch for a 5 yr hitch. 13 days in and 7 out, gives a little time for touring on the bike and a little hunting too boot.....


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

Airborne Transportation Specialist (Pilot)


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

NCAVI8TOR said:


> View attachment 1865709



Citation Sovereign? 

NetJets?


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

Sorry it all went down like it did.....a lot of the Yuppys up here sure made a stupid fuss over Vermont Yankee.


----------



## flyinghunter (Nov 27, 2011)

airline pilot


----------



## deer slayer 11 (Nov 22, 2012)

Union foreman floor layer in St.Louis 
I've been laying floors for 13 years. Got to do some pretty cool designs and work at some cool places.


----------



## deer slayer 11 (Nov 22, 2012)

lifesadrag said:


> Also a union pipefitter....34yrs so far!


Do you work around St.Louis?


----------



## Chris101 (Dec 19, 2010)

manboy said:


> the 795F ....is a huge truck. hauls 400 tons.....unreal....and will go 36 mph.....but I guess 3500 hp will do that....lol


That engine is actually quite a bit smaller than the V24 (2 giant V12's mated back to back) that we used to install in the 797's, but puts out a lot more horses!!


----------



## np205 (Jan 19, 2013)

This is for my residential tree work I do. I don't have any pics of my other job, olice: I work in a County Jail as a Corrections Deputy.


----------



## Dallen0427 (Dec 26, 2013)

Morning commute


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

A power plant in the DEEP South !!!


----------



## Dallen0427 (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## N7XW (Oct 31, 2011)

np205 said:


> View attachment 1874004
> View attachment 1874005
> View attachment 1874006
> This is for my residential tree work I do. I don't have any pics of my other job, olice: I work in a County Jail as a Corrections Deputy.


What part of the state are you in? Near Grays Harbor by chance?


----------



## CMHawk (Nov 23, 2010)

I make dreams come true every day! Selling Harley-Davidsons. This is our store on a fun day.


----------



## DFINN (Jun 24, 2007)

Union Glazier in Indianapolis 34 years...Now I'm the Glazing Instructor for IUPAT Pre-Apprenticeship Program @ Job Corps at Camp Atterbury


----------



## harley (May 20, 2006)

woodslife said:


> No shirt sleeves or welding sleeves! Might have a nice sun burn!


Good way to get skin cancer.


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

Crane operator by day. Porn star by night


----------



## lifesadrag (Aug 3, 2008)

deer slayer 11 said:


> Do you work around St.Louis?


Chicago area


----------



## skull (Nov 29, 2005)

polishing concrete


----------



## jwork (Oct 24, 2012)

Hospital as a Respiratory Therapist/Sleep Tech, 3-12 hour shifts a week. So I got plenty of time to hunt...


----------



## trx63 (May 3, 2010)

Here's a short clip of what I do in the winter.

http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/video/9838655-rare-up-close-look-at-plane-de-icing-process/


----------



## BriceJ MI (Feb 5, 2009)

Coil steel


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

My IBO speeds are incredible!!!


----------



## BowTechForever (Jun 12, 2012)

I go to highschool full time. No pay. I do have a side job on weekends at the local archery shop over the bridge in New York, no pics from there though.







A friend took this in shop class. This is one of 986 that he took while I was using the saw.


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

State Corrections Officer at a maximum security penitentiary. No way of getting pictures tho, no cell phones or camera allowed


----------



## Scotty-B (Feb 4, 2014)

This is where I worked and lived 24/7 except for vacation time once a year. I did this for 7½ years.




























My house and one of my taxi's. The other regular parking spot was temporarily full. That is the only access to and from the station. 




























After 7 years, I moved back into town/civilization and migrated over to doing this, which is where I currently am.


----------



## Scotty-B (Feb 4, 2014)

Some training.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

TheScOuT said:


> Great thread...it is amazing all the different types of professionals here on AT that all share the same addiction. I guess my user name kinda gives it away...Scout in the Army.
> 
> I walked mountains in north east Afghanistan for months on end in multiple deployments looking for bad guys and getting into fights. Here is my recon team...an amazing group of people. I am on the far left.
> 
> ...


So your like the people on Lone Survivor? Dude that would be bad ***** Thanks for serving our country!


----------



## bench1hound (Aug 23, 2011)

where is that shop in East TN it sure does look like I've been there


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

NEhunter22 said:


> So your like the people on Lone Survivor? Dude that would be bad ***** Thanks for serving our country!


No...not really. They are Seals of course, part of the Special OPs community. I am just an Army guy, a Scout in an Army Scout Platoon. The Special OPs guys try not to get into a fight...we go looking for a good fight! :rock:


----------



## SpyderMonkey (Jan 3, 2014)

I can't tell you the countless hours I have spent on this old farmall. Being a young man has its physical benefits, but having to bounce around on this bad boy all summer mowing may takes it toll in the long run! Love working for farmers.


----------



## highvolthunter (Jul 3, 2008)

working ice damage in Arkansas


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

CRNA






in ORs in Indiana and occasionally Ohio and WV...only pic I can provide due to HIPPA regulations...


----------



## Tom_AZ (Mar 14, 2014)

Best office


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

highvolthunter said:


> View attachment 1923126
> working ice damage in Arkansas


Henkles?


----------



## MTHunterGirl (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm an Orthodontic Assistant, we only see patients 3 days a week, which gives me lots of Me time:wink: Although every year I take off a week for shed hunting when the WMA's open, and this year I have already put in for the peak of the Rut off in November...My Boss and Co-workers are used to it now, but at the beginning they thought I was a little strange


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

here ya go...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCi2C-LGAOI


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

and the continuation.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fH4j1u-2-Ns


----------



## cab207 (Oct 29, 2013)

Shoe Designer for L.L. Bean....... Love my job


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

I work at Cigna-Healthapring in the IT department as an SCCM Engineer.

I was an infantryman in the Army previous to my civilian life. Served two tours in Iraq.


----------



## Cotner (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a lot of respect for a lot of you who do what you do for a living. Military, Rescue, Fire Squad, Medical, etc.

I'm a High School Special Education Teacher in Duluth, MN.


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

To the top!!!


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Engineer for US Airways.

Not my pic but this is one of Pittsburgh maintenance hangars.


----------



## Smoknnca (Sep 13, 2011)

Dallen0427 said:


> View attachment 1874011


I am a jack of all trades and this photo brought me back to the years I worked as a ski instructor then moved on to ski patrol. What a blast that seasonal job was!!


----------



## Acts 10:13 (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm a full-time student minister in Northwest Arkansas. I work with 6-12 grades...although we operate two separate groups/ministries - 6-8 and 9-12. (The pic is of our final night of youth with all our 6-12 graders together.) 

Graduated with my bachelor's degree from a small Christian College and have been at it for over 10 years now (over 8 at my church).

I absolutely love my kids. And my adult volunteers are like family. And man do we have a blast growing together. Can't imagine doing anything else! I joke that they'll have to finally fire me when I keep running kids over in my motorized cart.


----------



## Honolua (Jun 6, 2013)

SD BowHunter said:


> Penis pump builder?


Sweet tea through my nose on this one...don't care who you are...that's funny.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

I fix these. Fire fighters get all the glory. No one thinks about the guy that has to fix all the stuff they tear up.


----------



## Broadhead12 (Sep 16, 2011)

Forest Ranger and when I'm not fighting fire I have a 4x4 truck and ATV that I use to take care of our forest.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Med. Retired. I miss The Fights, Melee's and Riots. I even had an officer shoot a mini-14 for a warning 6 inches from my right foot when I ran out into the yard to join the fight. The good ole days!.

This is a generic pic off the web of the max prison. I do have some pics I took before I was retired but I cannot post them.

View attachment 1967721


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Engine house #4

Sent from my HTCONE


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Double S said:


> Med. Retired. I miss The Fights, Melee's and Riots. I even had an officer shoot a mini-14 for a warning 6 inches from my right foot when I ran out into the yard to join the fight. The good ole days!.
> 
> This is a generic pic off the web of the max prison. I do have some pics I took before I was retired but I cannot post them.
> 
> View attachment 1967721


You worked there... or you lived there?


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I worked there...Med. Retired.


DaneHunter said:


> You worked there... or you lived there?


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Double S said:


> I worked there...Med. Retired.


Gotcha... threw me off with the whole "join the fight."


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

LOL. In a few situations We had to fight our way to get to other officers to form a riot line. I thought it would have been my control booth gunner almost shooting me that made you wonder. :wink:


DaneHunter said:


> Gotcha... threw me off with the whole "join the fight."


----------



## Skithis (Apr 19, 2014)

trx63 said:


> This is my winter job. I'm a mechanic and de-icer. In the summer I work at a motorcycle service shop.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ud8LhzdZ4_s


I used to work for IDS at DTW. Had a blast, then they started cutting wages and hours.


----------



## Skithis (Apr 19, 2014)

I work as a corporate aircraft mechanic. Phenoms, Citations, Beechjets, king airs primarily.


----------



## RCValley (Jun 22, 2006)

se7en39 said:


> Locomotive Engineer and Coal Dumper.. Work at one of the largest coal fired power plants in the U.S. We dump 105 tons of coal in about 15 seconds totaling about 6000-7000 tons a day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that SW1500 Switcher I see?

I'm a locomotive engineer and switchman in a major chemical plant. Can not take pictures in the plant.


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

Sure like looking through this thread


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

building America.... no pics but one of my vids:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCi2C-LGAOI


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

in the woods marking timber for harvest


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

After looking and reading about what some of you guys do I feel like a loser..lol


----------



## Acts 10:13 (Aug 9, 2008)

nontypical169 said:


> After looking and reading about what some of you guys do I feel like a loser..lol


Doesn't matter WHAT you do sir. It's HOW you do it. I'd rather be a blue collar Joe with integrity, character, and the respect of my peers than some big cheese with a sweet job and a fat bank account who's sacrificed who he is and compromised his values to get to the top.

PS...Not saying that's what any of these guys who have cool jobs have done


----------



## MI Hoytforlife (Aug 7, 2006)

Deputy14 said:


> Patrolling the rural areas.


Isnt that one of the 4 Bow only Counties in WV ? I think we need to go back to the office for Questioning :wink:


----------



## STKA (Apr 4, 2011)

nontypical169 said:


> After looking and reading about what some of you guys do I feel like a loser..lol


All jobs need someone to do them. As long as you're a productive member of society in some way you're good in my book.

I'm a service engineer (I think) for a nanotechnology company. I work on electron beam lithography systems, ultra high vacuum, precision high voltage, lasers and every other aspect. I didn't find any pics worth sharing, but our systems can etch a line under ten nanometers wide (0.000000394 inches), and more importantly stitch the ends of them together.


----------



## moonshiner (Feb 28, 2010)

View attachment 1968401


----------



## jaybird0399 (Nov 14, 2011)

TheScOuT said:


> Great thread...it is amazing all the different types of professionals here on AT that all share the same addiction. I guess my user name kinda gives it away...Scout in the Army.
> 
> I walked mountains in north east Afghanistan for months on end in multiple deployments looking for bad guys and getting into fights. Here is my recon team...an amazing group of people. I am on the far left.
> 
> ...


Stay safe over there brother, pictures bring back memories. Was in 101st Pathfinder Det. For 8 years


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Just your friendly neighborhood undertaker and embalmer...


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

My office building where I do my computer software business for Ambulance Software and Transportation Software and outsourcing. We occupy the second floor and I rent out retail space on the first floor.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Not very exciting here. I work from home and these two co workers of mine would rather me play ball with them than work sometimes.


----------



## MO Land Owner (Dec 23, 2011)

From on top of the new Vikings stadium in Mpls MN a few weeks ago. My son is a foreman there and I was a foreman on the old Vikings stadium in 1980. Fun how the world turns!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I actually do work every once in a while. Here is my trophy pic wall at the work office.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Nov 9, 2004)

sorry not allowed to take/post pics of where i work. but i can say its at Nuclear plant


----------



## Bonecrusher (Nov 9, 2004)

sorry, not allowed to take or post pics of where i work. i can say its at a Nuclear plant though


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

Bonecrusher said:


> sorry, not allowed to take or post pics of where i work. i can say its at a Nuclear plant though


Me either, no nuclear plant here, but Intel Analyst for one of the airframes


----------



## ditchpicklem7 (Oct 2, 2013)

trucker3573 said:


> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


No thanks on hauling doubles or triples! I drive tractor trailer delivering milk to supermarkets so that all the unemployed and welfare people of my state can use my tax money to get milk and keep me in a job. It's a vicious circle haha


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

ditchpicklem7 said:


> No thanks on hauling doubles or triples! I drive tractor trailer delivering milk to supermarkets so that all the unemployed and welfare people of my state can use my tax money to get milk and keep me in a job. It's a vicious circle haha


That's hilarious.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

ditchpicklem7 said:


> No thanks on hauling doubles or triples! I drive tractor trailer delivering milk to supermarkets so that all the unemployed and welfare people of my state can use my tax money to get milk and keep me in a job. It's a vicious circle haha


Atleast they are buying milk. Everytime I get behind them in the grocery store they are buying mountain dew and cigarettes.


----------



## buck thwacker (Aug 29, 2014)

kilerhamilton said:


> View attachment 1871340
> 
> View attachment 1871347
> 
> ...


Same here, finishing up my degree to become a Superintendent one day. I've never enjoyed working until I started as a greens keeper.


----------



## ditchpicklem7 (Oct 2, 2013)

DaneHunter said:


> Atleast they are buying milk. Everytime I get behind them in the grocery store they are buying mountain dew and cigarettes.


That's true. Really gets me going when I see those people buying lobster and steaks, and I'm behind them with my ramen noodles and mac n cheese. I always say "you're welcome" though to them, so that's usually my good deed for the day.


----------



## Quikhonda (Dec 31, 2009)

Im in freight forwarding, specializing in Air Export. I book the cargo on the flights and clear of the customs docs


----------



## spiggy2 (Jan 12, 2012)

I work as a bee keeper for my uncle. It's a pretty interesting job. In the picture we have bees ready to be shipped to California. I also do snow removal. When I'm not doing that I go to highschool half day then college.


----------



## Tugman (Jun 22, 2013)

My "office" is on the uppermost deck (wheelhouse). 










The front view from my "office".


----------



## mjsmitty (Sep 22, 2010)

trucker3573 said:


> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


Small world. IM a city driver down the road from you in WRN.


----------



## Warpst0ne (Sep 17, 2014)

I keep everyone lubed up!


----------



## PAbigbear (Sep 13, 2007)

My office.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

USAFtacFANAC said:


> View attachment 1862185
> 
> 
> My office has engines and wings ha


Little rock afb HE / cds. Chances are we met


----------



## ihuntforchrst (Aug 24, 2006)

Here are a couple views from my old office...


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

I work at a chemical plant...this is a pic from right now!


----------



## blevinsbulldog (Jan 4, 2014)

Property Manager for Target


----------



## gethuntin (Nov 23, 2004)

Park Manager for SD. Had some bad flooding a few years ago and building some archery target stands for a practice range and 28 place walk through course I built.


----------



## hntnnut (Jul 31, 2009)

Outside sales for a small NAPA auto parts. Can see this from the store.

Richard


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

H20fwler said:


> I work at a chemical plant...this is a pic from right now!


That's a little intimidating...


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Well completions. I'm a plug hand. Spend a lot of time looking out the window of my truck like this







Typical well pad


----------



## wipy (Oct 11, 2011)

Journeyman plumber installing septic systems


----------



## ditchpicklem7 (Oct 2, 2013)

There's my piece of garbage "truck" I hate this thing. Trailers smell like a litter box.


----------



## cab207 (Oct 29, 2013)

ditchpicklem7 said:


> There's my piece of garbage "truck" I hate this thing. Trailers smell like a litter box.


Thanks for helping make sure I can get my Oakhurst!


----------



## floridacrackr (Feb 15, 2013)

Maxemus said:


> View attachment 2169584
> 
> 
> I actually do work every once in a while. Here is my trophy pic wall at the work office.


I need to come work with you!


----------



## Kick them up (Sep 30, 2013)

I work for CZ-USA as a region sales manger. He is me last week doing a demo with a Dan Wesson 1911 and






the other pic is my indoor range I set up in our warehouse. Love my job!
I also still work PT as a arborist to pay for the farm.


----------



## TNQ2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm a firearms designer at Remington.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

I am a Collision Repair Estimator!!!

This is my office.









This is the outside of the shop, I couldn't get the whole shop in the picture, we have right at 23,000 square feet.









This is the inside of the body shop, paint shop is built on the other side of the building.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

My winter office:


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

And this truck is the kind of stuff I get to write estimates on.


----------



## ditchpicklem7 (Oct 2, 2013)

cab207 said:


> Thanks for helping make sure I can get my Oakhurst!


Anytime! Though I'm up in Bangor. Bright side of being a milk man is there's plenty of time to hunt the afternoons


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

txcookie said:


> View attachment 1862359
> 
> 
> We were actually under attack but I had to get a cool pic of me in a FOB deep in Afghanistan.





TheScOuT said:


> Great thread...it is amazing all the different types of professionals here on AT that all share the same addiction. I guess my user name kinda gives it away...Scout in the Army.
> 
> I walked mountains in north east Afghanistan for months on end in multiple deployments looking for bad guys and getting into fights. Here is my recon team...an amazing group of people. I am on the far left.
> 
> ...


Thank yall for you service and be safe out there!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Commercial Journeyman electrician


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Transportation specialist
I drive for the nations largest fencing supplier and we have 13 different terminals in 13 different states. I love what I do.


----------



## jmanhere (Aug 5, 2005)

Falcon24 said:


> I understand how you feel/felt. As an educator, I know my paychecks are never going to compare to what a lot of my friends make, even those without an education. My undergraduate is in Pre-Physical Therapy and there are times that I wish that I would have went ahead and went through the Doctorate of Physical Therapy program (DPT is a 3 year). However, when it was gut-check time (enroll into the DPT or go back and get my teaching license), I had to follow my heart. Growing up as a child, my father wasn't around and my 5th grade teacher was a male. He absolutely changed my life - so much so that I ended up choosing elementary education as my career.
> 
> I am still in my late-20s so this desire for education may eventually fizzle out and I may venture into something new. But, for right now, I couldn't imagine doing anything else. Congratulations to you for pursuing a career that truly makes you happy. At the end of the day, as long as there is food on the table and a roof over your head, that is what it is all about.


Must be your school district and what they can pay. Live in Central Ohio. Have both family and friends in education. Earning $80K+ after 15 years. Districts paid for their Master degrees. They all plan to retire in their 50's.


----------



## Two Bear (Feb 24, 2010)

My office, and some work days


----------



## outdooraholic (Apr 15, 2008)

My (usually) mobile office








Benifits - (Aerial survey of Pronghorn)







CWD and brainstem testing







Youth Events








Dangers -


----------



## Paden.hale (Apr 13, 2014)

Wear stupid ass onesie's haha


----------



## Paden.hale (Apr 13, 2014)

TNQ2 said:


> I'm a firearms designer at Remington.


^^ My absolute dream job....so jealous!


----------



## mmafan (Feb 17, 2012)

Two Bear said:


> View attachment 2171250
> View attachment 2171253
> View attachment 2171254
> 
> ...


that pic of the can bayed up is GREAT>>>>>>>was it harvested???????


----------



## Mathewsarchery. (Dec 21, 2014)

The majority of the past 4 years for me were spent in the middle east, 8 months of 2012, and 9 months of 2014. I'll be honorably discharged with 4 years of service & moving back home to live a normal 23 year old life in a few short months.. both deployments I went on my return home was in the middle of deer season, so needless to say that I had my priorities in line and my family had to come to an understanding. [emoji23]


----------



## summitup (Sep 18, 2010)

U.S. Forest Service


----------



## mmafan (Feb 17, 2012)

CAT not can...lol


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

*Typical desk job with some nice views*

I have a desk job and work in an office. Not much to show but I do ocassionally get a glimpse of some nice deer from where I sit.


----------



## pjaustin (Feb 24, 2014)

Pastor


----------



## rocklock hunter (Jan 3, 2013)

It's against company policy for me to post pictures of my workplace but I can say I'm in management at a fortune 500 insurance company. Yeah, yeah, it's an office job and my farming family makes fun of me because of it but I'm on track to retire at age 50 so we'll see who's laughing when I'm hunting 300 days a year :wink:


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

octanevane said:


> Thank yall for you service and be safe out there!


Second


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

VA Dept. of Game and Inland Fisheries


----------



## Two Bear (Feb 24, 2010)

rocklock hunter said:


> It's against company policy for me to post pictures of my workplace but I can say I'm in management at a fortune 500 insurance company. Yeah, yeah, it's an office job and my farming family makes fun of me because of it but I'm on track to retire at age 50 so we'll see who's laughing when I'm hunting 300 days a year :wink:


Hey brother, It doesn't matter what you do or how much you make. Your not sitting on your butt sponging off your fellow man, you are paying the bills and taking care of the family, like a man should. That goes for everybody else that posted here too, good to see some folks out towing the line.


----------



## KY_BowGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

I work for Ford Motor Company in management. We make the F250 - F550, Expeditions and Navigators. Love this job. AMERICA!


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

CLB said:


> I work for Agriculture and Agri-food Canada. We develop new varieties of wheat and durum. I work in the Biotech lab doing Marker assisted selection. We use genetic markers to select plants for different disease and pest resistance and agronomic traits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Why does she have to do that?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

KY_BowGuy said:


> I work for Ford Motor Company in management. We make the F250 - F550, Expeditions and Navigators. Love this job. AMERICA!


I'm the biggest ford fan boy on AT. Good for you KY


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Maxemus said:


> I'm the biggest ford fan boy on AT. Good for you KY


We may be tied on that fan boy aspect Max. I've never owned a vehicle other than a Ford, and our fleet that I work on is 99% Fords. :mg:


----------



## KY_BowGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

Haha its a great job. Pays well. Tons of hunters and blue collar country folks here so it's great stuff


----------



## KY_BowGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

Can't be bigger fan boy than a Ford employee can ya? Lol


----------



## KY_BowGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

And just for everyone who is a fan boy. These people here love what they do. Quality and durability is such a key. I've seen line operators throw 1 Bolt away for having a little rust on it. Every unit is tested and inspected part by part. It's amazingly reassuring knowing ford and it's employees care so much about the products we make. I have always owned a ford and always will knowing how meticulous everything is.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

DaneHunter said:


> We may be tied on that fan boy aspect Max. I've never owned a vehicle other than a Ford, and our fleet that I work on is 99% Fords. :mg:


Ahhh then I'm in good company.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Well, my last position was construction inspection.. 

Pre pour inspection. 


















The spider. 









Watching MTV (Material Transfer Vehicle for asphalt) 









Now I run a few crews that maintain 180 intersections (Traffic signals), 500 centerline miles of signage and emergency closures for bridge inspection and maintenance. 

Snooper. 









Old analog signal controller. 









New digital signal controller.


----------



## lungpuncher1 (Jul 2, 2010)

H20fwler said:


> I work at a chemical plant...this is a pic from right now!


I do the same thing but at an military explosive plant. Get them to put you some flat screens up! It's a whole lot easier on the eyes after 12 hours! Trust me!


----------



## rednax (Nov 6, 2013)

No picture. I'm a busboy at a restaraunt


----------



## caylej24 (Nov 8, 2013)

I specialize in butt wipe making!


----------



## MO Land Owner (Dec 23, 2011)

caylej24 said:


> I specialize in butt wipe making!
> View attachment 2173204
> View attachment 2173205


From what I can tell, you have one of the most important jobs on here!:wink:


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

caylej24 said:


> I specialize in butt wipe making!
> View attachment 2173204
> View attachment 2173205


Who for?


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> I'm the biggest ford fan boy on AT. Good for you KY


Id put up a fight on that one maxemus! LOL


----------



## Hercload (Aug 1, 2010)

USAFtacFANAC said:


> View attachment 1862185
> 
> 
> My office has engines and wings ha


C-130 Loadmaster? I was a C130 load from 96-08, miss it every day.


----------



## caylej24 (Nov 8, 2013)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Who for?


I work for Clearwater Paper out Lewiston Id


----------



## caylej24 (Nov 8, 2013)

MO Land Owner said:


> From what I can tell, you have one of the most important jobs on here!:wink:


Ya figured my job is pretty crucial for us hunters especially in the times of serious need!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

hunterhewi said:


> Id put up a fight on that one maxemus! LOL


I bet you I can beat you lol


----------



## TommyTtapz (Mar 27, 2013)

I am what is called a DFM @ GeekSquad. I run a group of about 22 people that drive around delivering, installing, and then teaching how to use Audio Video and Data equipment in our clients homes. We also Repair appliances and TV's in the clients homes as well. I am also a Licensed Telecom Systems Contractor for Geek Squad. On the side I do some Graphic Design (what my degree is in) work for friends and family. Currently planning on getting my real estate license to start flipping houses with some BA mancaves.


----------



## r.spencer (Jun 20, 2009)

My favorite job. I am the chief.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> I bet you I can beat you lol


I bet not buddy! Haha i own a ton of fords trucks from 78-79 models all the way up to my powerstroke! Lol


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Btw i work for philips lighting. We make linear 2ft-8ft flourecent lights.


----------



## KY_BowGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

Yall arguing about ford fan dom and I still beat both of u


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Nah everyone from here calls me and my brothers the ford brothas lol


----------



## Play4blood (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm In the tree care business for 14 yrs now. Been in it for bout 20 I guess? I used to really love climbing while I was learning and working my way through the ranks but..... Now I'm a old or seasoned arborist, and it is only getting harder these days lol. If I only new how to post pics. But they would do no justice


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

lungpuncher1 said:


> I do the same thing but at an military explosive plant. *Get them to put you some flat screens up!* It's a whole lot easier on the eyes after 12 hours! Trust me!


Huh?

Flat screens...do you mean more? I actually watch twelve now..enough for me.


----------



## lungpuncher1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I mean 40" TV flat screens. Instead of computer monitor's. We have 22 in our control room, we used to have the monitors and you can tell a difference after watching them all night for 12hrs


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

OK, that makes more sense.

We have one 56" in the control room that is all divided up for our 28 security cameras that we share.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

I am a General Mangager At a small car dealership, nothing special, pays decent, just me and my dumb secretary....


----------



## TheDarkhalf (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## BKag09 (Feb 25, 2011)

I am an Account Representative for a Drilling Fluids company(Oil and Gas Service) in West Texas. Things are pretty interesting right now to say the least.


----------



## Whackinwolff (Oct 5, 2014)

Haul supplies across the tundra of the north slope of alaska for oil exploration in the winter.








In the summer I work road construction here in Alaska...






Doing a culvert crossing


----------



## CDV (Mar 19, 2013)

Nothing exciting to take a picture of at my job. I work at a land title office, we do title insurance and close real estate transactions.


----------



## Volfan2 (Mar 15, 2015)

Providing the wildlife new forest, to be hunted of course.


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

you work for the forestry in s.c.?

I work for the Georgia forestry commission..pretty kool...but nooooo more night burns for us. against our laws here


----------



## Volfan2 (Mar 15, 2015)

No, no forestry commission. I work for Norfolk Southern who owns a private 17,000 acre longleaf conservation. The dispersion was good that night, so we continued on into the wee hours, lol. Fire in the day is cool, but it's way cooler at night. Also a lot scarier. Lol


----------



## Jeremy K (Oct 16, 2013)

Tool and die maker in the auto industry, photos are a no no.


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

fire is easier to control at night with lower humidity. It can do a beautiful Jon backing if the wind can keep it going a tad. Smoke dispersion is such a big deal now and lawsuits are out there ready to happen. "You are responsible for your smoke" is on all our permits. An accident due to smoke is all on the landowner now and our group stays on us about it too. Night burns are really good though, just have to have good lift and need a somewhat steady wind


----------



## diversifiedoc (Jan 28, 2012)

tile setter


----------



## Iceman130 (Sep 28, 2012)

I am a foreman on a poured wall crew. Pays decent, long hours though but keeps me busy! 72 hours this week! Company truck (badass duramax dually with a chip) and most importantly I get to be outside and usually can cuss as much and as loud as I please! Lol I'm pretty good at that!


----------



## CO Camper (Nov 17, 2014)

I rent campers in Colorado. It's fun to be a small part of helping people enjoy the outdoors, and I always have the right sized travel trailer for any hunt.


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

SD BowHunter said:


> Penis pump builder?


That's funny :lol3::lol3::set1_applaud:


----------



## Bowhunter181 (May 4, 2013)

I am Army active duty Infantryman


----------



## peter herzog (Feb 19, 2013)

I own and operate a painting business and a jet black sealcoating franchise. We are done around oct 10 leaves the whole rut open.


----------



## ProngHunter (Dec 17, 2009)

Whackinwolff said:


> View attachment 2200147
> Haul supplies across the tundra of the north slope of alaska for oil exploration in the winter.
> View attachment 2200148
> 
> ...



Spent a lot of years in Deadhorse on rigs. 7 years of I can't get back. Lol


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

pro38hunter said:


> Just your friendly neighborhood undertaker and embalmer...


Last guy to ever let ya down.


----------



## ohiobruiser (Aug 28, 2014)

Big red! Halliburton oil and gas, doing the things you wouldn't want to so you don't have to.:usa:


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

I run a company that designs, supplies and maintains all types of equipment for restaurants and hotels.
This includes commercial hotel kitchens, 5 star buffets, beach bars and some great restaurants. 
One of the fringe benefits of my job is eating out all the time


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Sweet...


----------



## Ridley75 (Apr 23, 2010)

Posting from my phone so I don't have any photos. However, I'm our companies Senior Wildlife Biologist that studies impacts of hydroelectric power projects on terrestrial wildlife as a component of Federal Energy Regulatory Commission relicensings. I focus on bats (mist netting and acoustic monitoring), deer (canal mortality and impacts to movement), bald eagles and other raptors. Basically fur and feathers. The Sierra Nevada is my office.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Transportation specialist.
Already have 1800 miles for the week and its only a monday


----------



## HotnTot (Apr 25, 2012)

gethuntin said:


> Park Manager for SD. Had some bad flooding a few years ago and building some archery target stands for a practice range and 28 place walk through course I built.
> View attachment 2170177
> View attachment 2170179
> View attachment 2170184
> ...


West bend??


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Lyntech Engineering
(Athens Archery, Shepherd Firearms)


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

I work in a cubicle staring at 3 computer screens all day. Sucks but its good money and I get out early enough to hunt every day


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

nomansland said:


> I love this job. 1/10th if 1% of the population is able to do this job and I'm proud to be one of them.


I SCADA switch and give you guys clearance to work.

Transmission System Operator. (Dispatch)


----------

